# Cordless drill with converter for hand auger



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Has anyone used one of these? I'm about to buy one, I don't have a lot of need for a power auger, just a need to not drill holes all the time.... Plus, I can get the C3 craftsman drill for 49.99, and a spare battery for another 29.99. If nothing else, I get a new drill, right?


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

Make sure the drill accepts the size adapter. Mine is made for 1/2 inch drill. The C3 drill that is 1/2 inch has all the power you need. Make sure you have some sort of capture device to keep your auger from deep sixing when it comes out of the chuck. I use a disc made from plywood. It WILL come out of the chuck!.

Good luck

Wayne


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

rico1391 said:


> Has anyone used one of these? I'm about to buy one, I don't have a lot of need for a power auger, just a need to not drill holes all the time.... Plus, I can get the C3 craftsman drill for 49.99, and a spare battery for another 29.99. If nothing else, I get a new drill, right?


See my post: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=317088


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

have made many of these in the last year and they are easy and very cheap to make.

find a piece of conduit that fits inside your auger, cut to length, then find a hex driver and weld it inside the conduit, drill a hole to fasten to your auger and done.

should cost 3bucks or less.

shoot me a pm and i can email a pic if it helps.


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

What size auger are you using?
I used a craftsman 15.6 on a lazer 4", and it worked great.
Will not, however, turn my 8" lazer worth a darn.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a craftsman 19.2 drill and a 6 inch lazer auger, It should work i think


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Where does one purchase this 6 inch lazar augar at and what do they cost?

I have a 19.2 Craftsman drill too and would'nt mind trying out a set-up like like this myself.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Franks, Gander Bass pro. Pretty much any sporting goods store. Around seventy bucks.

I heard they were going back to the swedish blades because the chinese ones are junk. 

Of course I bought one last year with the chinese.:sad:

They are made by Strikemaster. I've also heard nothing but good things about the Nils augers though I'm not sure if they are two piece.


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

rico1391 said:


> I have a craftsman 19.2 drill and a 6 inch lazer auger, It should work i think


Quick tip: It seems obvious, but remember to use the safety strap that holds the auger to the drill. When that chuck comes loose that auger will fallout and sink quickly.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

Any drill 18v or greater will drill 20-25 holes in12" of ice if you pair it up with a 5" Lazer or a 4 1/2" Nils. Adapters are available. The larger size augers will kill the battery fairly quickly.


----------



## jkoszegi (Oct 13, 2009)

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> Where does one purchase this 6 inch lazar augar at and what do they cost?
> 
> 
> Garage Sales i got one for 5 dollars over the summer!!! brand new in the box


----------



## jlacs (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a lazer 7" auger and made an adapter last year. I used my craftsman 19.2 (not the lithium ion) drill and was cutting on average 7 holes through 12" to 15" of ice with one battery. Somebody on an earlier thread mentioned a safety strap, defiantly a must or a bar wider then the cut of your hole. I have a bar welded to my adapter that is 11" wide to keep the auger from going through the hole. I like the bar so when the auger gets to the last little bit of ice and locks up I can grab the bar and manually break through the last bit of ice.


----------



## Ice Hopper (Jan 24, 2010)

My 2 cents: I tried it a few years ago. If you're a walker, adding the drill to your hand auger, makes the auger harder to carry. Carrying the bucket over your shoulder is really akward. carrying extra batteries is no fun and expensive.

The Nils hand auger allows you to use both hands/arms for drilling, therefore much less fatiguing. I'd spend the money on the Nils vs the drill and batteries.

If your using a machine or a sled, just use a real power auger. I like the speed, quiet and gas free Ice Gator. I retired my cordless adaptor, I just drill too many holes to be bothered with all the extra batteries. My arms get tired but don't go dead.

But just my opinion.


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a 6 inch laser & a 18 v Bosch drill with 2 Litheon batt. They recharge in a 1/2 hr. The nils are a excellent brand of augers, but buying one is very hard to find. The Calbela's & Bass STORES do not carry them any more. If you order on line you better buy early. I like the drill because I can use it year around. And these new compac drills & slim line batt. are not heavy at all. If you are looking for lasers Cabela's has them in there Dundee store. 5 & 6 inch 79.00 & made in sweden, the 7 & 8 are 89.00 & made in China. The China blades are junk. Also when done drilling my holes I put the batt in a small tool bag or my coat pocket. They are very small & fit fine


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I tried the 6" lazer with a 18 volt dril and only got 6 to 9 holes per battery. Went to a 5 inch lazer and went to almost 30 holes per battery. I am a hole drillin SOB when I am not on the fish like I think I should be. To drill that many holes through 10" of ice manually might be good excersize it isn;t how I want to do it anymore. 

Here's a real easy safety fix so you don't lose your auger if the bit slips out of the drill. Take and mark out a perfect 9" circle on the bottom of an old plastic bucket. Drill a one inch hole dead center of the new 9" circle. Take out the wing nut from the lazer auger and remove the handle. Slide the 9" plastic cut circle over the auger past the wing net. Incert the wing nut and attach to the auger to drill with the adaptert you either made or purchased. Now you have a trouble free auger that won't go to the bottom of the lake. You may need to heat the plastic a bit to get it over the auger.

You can buy the adapters on line most any place that sells ice fishing gear for 10 to 20 bucks.

Most guys are using plastic sleds to carry all their gear out to the spot so the new portable drill deal is no big deal to carry


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

Coldwater Charters said:


> I tried the 6" lazer with a 18 volt dril and only got 6 to 9 holes per battery. Went to a 5 inch lazer and went to almost 30 holes per battery.


yes this will work make sure its a lazer that has some kind of marking on blade. Last year i carried a dewalt 19v with about 2 or 3 extra packs and could drill all day. The drawback...... only a 5" hole but for moving and groving for panfish its all you need.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Steve, the website administrator, made one out of a 12V cordless drill and a 7Ah battery. I had the same drill and made one too. It runs a long time with a 6" auger and a 7Ah 12V battery.


----------



## drs (Oct 6, 2008)

I run and have good luck with a 18v li-ion Ridgid. drill and battery have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## jasomx6 (Mar 28, 2010)

how about manning up and just drilling the old fashion way, or get a good work out and pull that gas auger and hand auger and a hundred pound clam with fifty pounds of gear and just suck it up. Thats how I do it, all while the girlfriend walks next to me carrying the lantern, lol


----------



## dboutdoors (Jan 17, 2009)

jasomx6 said:


> how about manning up and just drilling the old fashion way, or get a good work out and pull that gas auger and hand auger and a hundred pound clam with fifty pounds of gear and just suck it up. Thats how I do it, all while the girlfriend walks next to me carrying the lantern, lol


 
Plus have your 4 year-old boy want to hitch a ride instead of walking. I don't mind one bit. At least the kid comes out.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

They work really good with something like this:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/blog.php?b=145


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

jasomx6 said:


> how about manning up and just drilling the old fashion way, or get a good work out and pull that gas auger and hand auger and a hundred pound clam with fifty pounds of gear and just suck it up. Thats how I do it, all while the girlfriend walks next to me carrying the lantern, lol


 
Gotta love those twenty something macho men - damn, those were the good old days. Then you gain a few pounds, break a few bones, the back goes and it's gettin harder to breath. Now it's time to work smarter not harder. Then you can play a little longer.:lol:


----------



## ZFK (Apr 9, 2009)

dboutdoors said:


> Plus have your 4 year-old boy want to hitch a ride instead of walking. I don't mind one bit. At least the kid comes out.


Have to agree with ya there. My boy is 6 now and still expects a ride . He gets them when its slick out or a long distance, otherwise he walks cuz it helps keep him warm. Love fishing with him though!


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

jasomx6 said:


> how about manning up and just drilling the old fashion way, or get a good work out and pull that gas auger and hand auger and a hundred pound clam with fifty pounds of gear and just suck it up. Thats how I do it, all while the girlfriend walks next to me carrying the lantern, lol


 Been there and done that !......lets see in 25 more years if you feel the same way :lol:


----------



## jasomx6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Just trying to rile everyone up, lol. Went out with a buddy of mine today and he is also 26 yrs old and drug my shanty less than a hundred yards and was cussing me out how heavy it was, I did my fair share of giggling for that hundred yards before i lent a hand. :evil:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Steve said:


> They work really good with something like this:
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/blog.php?b=145



Very interesting....any idea what the amp/hr rating of those batteries are?


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

My buddy uses one, it works well. Just bring extra batteries if you plan on plunging a bunch of holes. Plus use a good, powerful drill.


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

Anyone use a cordless impact? Or will it taco my auger? I've got one that is very powerful but not sure if it would even work without breaking something. I was out on Saturday night and dam the ice is getting thick!:gaga:


----------

